# Best brushes and combs?



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I was looking into getting some grooming supplies for Bailey,as I had to get rid of the first brush I bought him,it had the balls on the end,and I have read that those are not the best brushes to be using. I have read many posts,and looked at different grooming sights,but thier are just so many different brushes,and combs out their that my mind is spinning,and I really don't want to spend money on bad goods. So what/and who do I get the best from? I have read that I need a pin brush,slicker brush,and a face comb. I have read that 1# All Systems are good,but have heard that Chris Christensen is also good,but his prices are really high. So what do you all suggest?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Chris Christensen Buttercombs are worth every penny, especially the face comb. I used to swear by the Gold Series brush (the Fusion brush is a waste of money IMO) until a couple of the members here convinced me to try a Madan pin brush. The Madan pin brush is absolutely the best brush I have ever used and I've tried them all! It's really reasonable, too, if you get it from Cindy. She sells them for only $16.95 plus $4.60 priority shipping. 

You can see what they look like here, but they are more expensive from Lainee:

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd...hes_madden.html

Cindy's email address is [email protected]

Here's a recent thread we had on the Madan brushes:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=29000&st=0

If you get the CC Buttercombs. get them from Needs 'n Desires. They are having a 20% sale off CC products, but you'll have to hurry because it's only on for a few more days. Here's the thread with the promotion code:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=29136


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with Marj, all the brushes and combs she mentioned are excellent. I have all of these and use them all. I also have a Les Poochs slicker brush. If I had to choose between the #1 All Systems slicker brush and the Les Poochs slicker brush, I'd go with the Les Poochs. Karli is going through coat transition with terrible tangling and matting and if I had not had the Les Poochs slicker for the tangles, I definitely would have had to keep her clipped short. Poor Karli is NOT appreciating my efforts to keep her tangle free though.

A couple of weeks ago my sweet groomer Regina (who also shows malts) let me peek in her grooming toolbox. She said an oblong pin brush is her favorite brush. I don't remember if it was a PSI one or a #1 All Systems oblong pin brush but it looked like this:

Oblong Brush

Regina said she also likes teflon coated combs because they seem to reduce static. I received some money from my MIL for Christmas and I plan to buy a brush and comb like Regina suggested.

Bottom line - I don't think you'd regret splurging on the Christenson combs/brush or the Madan Brush for starters. However, if you really don't want to spend the money for the CC/Madan/Les Poochs products, then #1 All Systems would be my second suggestion.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would get a Madan pin brush. The price is right and I much prefer it over the CC pin brushes (which I've never been impressed with). I use a greyhound comb (fine/coarse). The only place I really drop money on a brush is a slicker brush - CC is the nicest and softest.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the information!! :biggrin: I will definately be getting at Madan pin brush,and a CC buttercomb,but I will have to wait until after the holidays. Thanks again!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I would get a Madan pin brush. The price is right and I much prefer it over the CC pin brushes (which I've never been impressed with). I use a greyhound comb (fine/coarse). The only place I really drop money on a brush is a slicker brush - CC is the nicest and softest.[/B]


I agree 100% on the CC slicker - it's soft enough, yet it works very well!!


----------

